# Ubyte4n Vertex Data



## supernova8308 (Jan 26, 2008)

i have a gateway MA7 laptop. can I upgrade the video card so i can play call of duty 4 fixing the error UBYTE4N Vertex Data


----------



## mattdh12 (Jan 26, 2008)

im having the same problem when i go to play call of duty too.

supernova, i just know to go here first: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest and test stuff out. i just dont know where to go from there.

here is what it gave me:









im willing to buy a new video card, i just have no clue which. i heard im going to need a NVidia card or a ATI card. now how does that work? can i just buy any random NVidia card above 6600 or any ATI card above 9800, install it, and it works? im also not sure how to install it or where to go to do it.

im also really bad with computers so how would installing a new video card affect my computer, i wouldnt lose any files, would i?


----------



## mattdh12 (Jan 26, 2008)

it wont let me edit my last post for some reason but i also have a CPU speed of 1.86 GHz Performance Rated at 2.14 GHz and the minimum requirement is 2.4 GHz. if i got the video card, could i still play the game?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf supernova8308 and mattdh12. There is already a thread about this problem which I am the ring leader of. The problem is your pc's video cards are not powerful enough or are to old to support the game. The solution is to simply upgrade them.

@ supernova8308 , your laptops video card is not removable or interchangeable.

@ mattdh12 , I need more info about your pc and i can help you upgrade your card. Post either the make and model of the pc, or its full system specs. If you are unsure of both, download everest in my sig and use the report tool and post the results here.


----------



## mattdh12 (Jan 26, 2008)

toshiba satellite m105-s3041, its a laptop, which explains why my video card sucks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The video hardware in your laptop is not upgradable.


----------



## gerry2u (Feb 8, 2008)

can you help with cod4 getting this message
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.
thanks gerry

Field	Value
Video Adapter Properties	
Device Description	Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Adapter String	Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
BIOS String	Intel Video BIOS
Chip Type	Intel(R) GMA 3100
DAC Type	Internal
Installed Drivers	igdumd32 (7.14.10.1255)
Memory Size	320 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer	
Company Name	Intel Corporation
Product Information	http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download	http://support.intel.com/support/graphics


----------



## gerry2u (Feb 8, 2008)

i forgot to ask what card will play this game


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf gerry, your card in the pc is not powerful enough to play the game. please post the make and model pc you have so we can check if you can upgrade.


----------



## gerry2u (Feb 8, 2008)

i have a inspiron 530sviive4500 core 2 duo processor 2.20ghz,800mhz fsb ,2mb cache
i just bought this from dell about 4 weeks ago
gerry


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The dell inspiron 530 comes in either a low profile or (slim line) case or a regular sized atx case. Please specify which you have. Also the psu in the machine is not powerful enough for newer better cards and will most likely need to also be replaced. Please post your budget too.


----------



## gerry2u (Feb 8, 2008)

its a slim line one but what is the psu


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Psu stands for power supply, And since your case is slimline the video card upgrade ability is going to be limited and your psu then wont really be upgradeable.

As for the cards that are availible heres a couple
the 8400
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3272008&CatId=1560

the 1550
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3101644&CatId=1603

low profile bracket kit for the 1550
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3477290&CatId=1558


----------



## Blade<mr> (Feb 16, 2008)

emosun said:


> Welcome to tsf supernova8308 and mattdh12. There is already a thread about this problem which I am the ring leader of. The problem is your pc's video cards are not powerful enough or are to old to support the game. The solution is to simply upgrade them.
> 
> @ supernova8308 , your laptops video card is not removable or interchangeable.
> 
> @ mattdh12 , I need more info about your pc and i can help you upgrade your card. Post either the make and model of the pc, or its full system specs. If you are unsure of both, download everest in my sig and use the report tool and post the results here.



I need some help from you. I have Satellite A205-S4607. And I bought Call of Duty ModernWar something. But it is not working. The problem that I have is my video card and my cpu speed. Please help me.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

@ Blade<mr>, your laptops video card is not powerful enough to play the game. You will need to find or buy a pc that meets the minimum requirements.


----------



## ComputerNOoB124 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have the same problem, I downloaded the program above here is the report, hope you can help, thanks ahead of time,

```
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405
    Homepage                                          [url]http://www.lavalys.com/[/url]
    Report Type                                       Report Wizard
    Computer                                          GARRETTS
    Generator                                         Owner
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Date                                              2008-02-24
    Time                                              19:47


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 2
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computer Name                                     GARRETTS
      User Name                                         Owner

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          Intel Pentium 4, 1800 MHz (18 x 100)
      Motherboard Name                                  Unknown
      Motherboard Chipset                               Intel Brookdale-G i845GL
      System Memory                                     256 MB  (PC133 SDRAM)
      BIOS Type                                         Award (08/26/02)
      Communication Port                                Communications Port (COM1)
      Communication Port                                Printer Port (LPT1)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller  (64 MB)
      3D Accelerator                                    Intel Extreme Graphics
      Monitor                                           Dell E772c  [17" CRT]  (6418029P04AT)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
      SCSI/RAID Controller                              VAX347S SCSI Controller
      Floppy Drive                                      Floppy disk drive
      Disk Drive                                        WDC WD600BB-75CAA0  (55 GB, IDE)
      Disk Drive                                        Lexmark USB Mass Storage USB Device
      Optical Drive                                     _NEC CD-RW NR-9100A  (40x/10x/40x CD-RW)
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         57207 MB (6101 MB free)

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Mouse                                             PS/2 Compatible Mouse

    Network:
      Network Adapter                                   ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE  (169.254.142.114)
      Network Adapter                                   Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC  (24.161.24.93)
      Modem                                             BCM V.90 56K Modem

    Peripherals:
      Printer                                           Fax Lexmark 5400 Series
      Printer                                           Lexmark 5400 Series
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      USB2 Controller                                   Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
      USB Device                                        ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
      USB Device                                        Lexmark 5400 Series
      USB Device                                        USB Composite Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Mass Storage Device
      USB Device                                        USB Printing Support


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ BIOS ]

    BIOS Properties:
      Vendor                                            Mitac Corp
      Version                                           A02
      Release Date                                      08/26/2002
      Size                                              256 KB
      Boot Devices                                      Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
      Capabilities                                      Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
      Supported Standards                               DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
      Expansion Capabilities                            PCI, USB

  [ System ]

    System Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Dell Computer Corporation
      Product                                           Dimension 2300
      Version                                           A02
      Serial Number                                     4915321
      Universal Unique ID                               44454C4C-39001031-8035B4C0-4F333231
      Wake-Up Type                                      Power Switch

  [ Motherboard ]

    Motherboard Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      MiTAC International Corp.
      Product                                           Dimension 2300

  [ Chassis ]

    Chassis Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Dell Computer Corporation
      Serial Number                                     4915321
      Chassis Type                                      Desktop Case

  [ Memory Controller ]

    Memory Controller Properties:
      Error Detection Method                            8-bit Parity
      Error Correction                                  None
      Supported Memory Interleave                       1-Way
      Current Memory Interleave                         1-Way
      Supported Memory Types                            DIMM, SDRAM
      Supported Memory Voltages                         5V
      Maximum Memory Module Size                        1024 MB
      Memory Slots                                      2

  [ Processors / Intel Pentium(R) 4 ]

    Processor Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Intel
      Version                                           Intel Pentium(R) 4
      External Clock                                    100 MHz
      Maximum Clock                                     2400 MHz
      Current Clock                                     1800 MHz
      Type                                              Central Processor
      Voltage                                           1.5 V
      Status                                            Enabled
      Upgrade                                           ZIF
      Socket Designation                                Socket 478

  [ Caches / Internal Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Associativity                                     Fully Associative
      Maximum Size                                      8 KB
      Installed Size                                    8 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Synchronous
      Current SRAM Type                                 Synchronous
      Error Correction                                  Single-bit ECC
      Socket Designation                                Internal Cache

  [ Caches / External Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              External
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Associativity                                     Fully Associative
      Maximum Size                                      512 KB
      Installed Size                                    512 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Synchronous
      Current SRAM Type                                 Synchronous
      Error Correction                                  Single-bit ECC
      Socket Designation                                External Cache

  [ Memory Modules / A0 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                A0
      Type                                              DIMM, SDRAM
      Installed Size                                    256 MB
      Enabled Size                                      256 MB

  [ Memory Modules / A1 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                A1
      Installed Size                                    Not Installed
      Enabled Size                                      Not Installed

  [ Memory Devices / A0 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Type                                              SDRAM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              256 MB
      Speed                                             133 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    A0
      Bank Locator                                      Bank0/1
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ Memory Devices / A1 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Speed                                             133 MHz
      Device Locator                                    A1
      Bank Locator                                      Bank2/3
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ System Slots / PCI0 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI0
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ System Slots / PCI1 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI1
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             In Use
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ System Slots / PCI2 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI2
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             In Use
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ System Slots / PCI3 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI3
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ Port Connectors / PRIMARY IDE ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     PRIMARY IDE
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / SECONDARY IDE ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     SECONDARY IDE
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / FDD ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         8251 FIFO Compatible
      Internal Reference Designator                     FDD
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board Floppy
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / COM1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Serial Port 16450 Compatible
      Internal Reference Designator                     COM1
      Internal Connector Type                           9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
      External Connector Type                           DB-9 pin male

  [ Port Connectors / COM2 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Serial Port 16450 Compatible
      Internal Reference Designator                     COM2
      Internal Connector Type                           9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
      External Connector Type                           DB-9 pin male

  [ Port Connectors / LPT1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Parallel Port ECP/EPP
      Internal Reference Designator                     LPT1
      Internal Connector Type                           DB-25 pin female
      External Connector Type                           DB-25 pin female

  [ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Keyboard Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     Keyboard
      Internal Connector Type                           PS/2
      External Connector Type                           PS/2

  [ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Mouse Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     PS/2 Mouse
      Internal Connector Type                           PS/2
      External Connector Type                           PS/2

  [ Port Connectors / USB ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ On-Board Devices / Intel 845G PCI Accelerated SVGA ]

    On-Board Device Properties:
      Description                                       Intel 845G PCI Accelerated SVGA

  [ On-Board Devices / AC'97 Audio Controller ]

    On-Board Device Properties:
      Description                                       AC'97 Audio Controller


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          Intel Pentium 4
      CPU Alias                                         Northwood, A80532
      CPU Stepping                                      C1
      Engineering Sample                                No
      CPUID CPU Name                                    Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz
      CPUID Revision                                    00000F27h

    CPU Speed:
      CPU Clock                                         1794.04 MHz  (original: 1800 MHz)
      CPU Multiplier                                    18.0x
      CPU FSB                                           99.67 MHz  (original: 100 MHz)
      Memory Bus                                        132.89 MHz

    CPU Cache:
      L1 Trace Cache                                    12K Instructions
      L1 Data Cache                                     8 KB
      L2 Cache                                          512 KB  (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    08/26/2002-i845G-LPC47M1-6A69VM3EC-00
      Motherboard Name                                  Unknown

    Chipset Properties:
      Motherboard Chipset                               Intel Brookdale-G i845GL
      Memory Timings                                    2-3-3-6  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    SPD Memory Modules:
      DIMM1: Micron Tech. 8LSDT3264AG-133B2             256 MB PC133 SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)  (2.0-2-2-5 @ 100 MHz)

    BIOS Properties:
      System BIOS Date                                  08/26/02
      Video BIOS Date                                   04/09/20
      Award BIOS Type                                   Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG
      Award BIOS Message                                (BIOS A02)
      DMI BIOS Version                                  A02

    Graphics Processor Properties:
      Video Adapter                                     Intel 82845G/GL/GV Graphics Controller
      GPU Code Name                                     Brookdale-G  (Integrated 8086 / 2562, Rev 01)
      GPU Clock                                         200 MHz


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Power Management Properties:
      Current Power Source                              AC Line
      Battery Status                                    No Battery
      Full Battery Lifetime                             Unknown
      Remaining Battery Lifetime                        Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Sensor Properties:
      Sensor Type                                       SMSC LPC47M192/997  (SMBus 2Dh)

    Temperatures:
      Motherboard                                       24 °C  (75 °F)
      CPU                                               56 °C  (133 °F)

    Voltage Values:
      CPU Core                                          1.49 V
      +1.5 V                                            1.50 V
      +1.8 V                                            1.77 V
      +2.5 V                                            2.49 V
      +3.3 V                                            3.35 V
      +5 V                                              5.21 V
      +12 V                                             11.69 V
      Debug Info F                                      FF FF FF FF 00 FF 00 FF
      Debug Info T                                      C2 38 18 D3
      Debug Info V                                      BF 7F C3 C8 BB


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          Intel Pentium 4, 1800 MHz (18 x 100)
      CPU Alias                                         Northwood, A80532
      CPU Stepping                                      C1
      Instruction Set                                   x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2
      Original Clock                                    1800 MHz
      Min / Max CPU Multiplier                          18x / 18x
      Engineering Sample                                No
      L1 Trace Cache                                    12K Instructions
      L1 Data Cache                                     8 KB
      L2 Cache                                          512 KB  (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

    CPU Physical Info:
      Package Type                                      478 Pin uPGA
      Package Size                                      3.50 cm x 3.50 cm
      Transistors                                       55 million
      Process Technology                                6M, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu, Low-K
      Die Size                                          131 mm2
      Core Voltage                                      1.475 - 1.55 V
      I/O Voltage                                       1.475 - 1.55 V
      Typical Power                                     38.7 - 89.0 W  (depending on clock speed)
      Maximum Power                                     49 - 109 W  (depending on clock speed)

    CPU Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Intel Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm[/url]

    CPU Utilization:
      CPU #1                                            0 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPUID Properties:
      CPUID Manufacturer                                GenuineIntel
      CPUID CPU Name                                    Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz
      CPUID Revision                                    00000F27h
      IA Brand ID                                       09h  (Intel Pentium 4)
      Platform ID                                       0Fh  (Socket 478)
      IA CPU Serial Number                              Unknown
      Microcode Update Revision                         37
      HTT / CMP Units                                   0 / 0

    Instruction Set:
      64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)               Not Supported
      Alternate Instruction Set                         Not Supported
      AMD 3DNow!                                        Not Supported
      AMD 3DNow! Professional                           Not Supported
      AMD Enhanced 3DNow!                               Not Supported
      AMD Extended MMX                                  Not Supported
      Cyrix Extended MMX                                Not Supported
      IA-64                                             Not Supported
      IA MMX                                            Supported
      IA SSE                                            Supported
      IA SSE 2                                          Supported
      IA SSE 3                                          Not Supported
      CLFLUSH Instruction                               Supported
      CMPXCHG8B Instruction                             Supported
      CMPXCHG16B Instruction                            Not Supported
      Conditional Move Instruction                      Supported
      MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction                       Not Supported
      RDTSCP Instruction                                Not Supported
      SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction                      Not Supported
      SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction                    Supported
      VIA FEMMS Instruction                             Not Supported

    Security Features:
      Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)                Not Supported
      Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)          Not Supported
      Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)            Not Supported
      Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine               Not Supported
      Processor Serial Number (PSN)                     Not Supported

    Power Management Features:
      Automatic Clock Control                           Supported
      Enhanced Halt State (C1E)                         Not Supported
      Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)         Not Supported
      Frequency ID Control                              Not Supported
      LongRun                                           Not Supported
      LongRun Table Interface                           Not Supported
      PowerSaver 1.0                                    Not Supported
      PowerSaver 2.0                                    Not Supported
      PowerSaver 3.0                                    Not Supported
      Processor Duty Cycle Control                      Supported
      Software Thermal Control                          Not Supported
      Temperature Sensing Diode                         Not Supported
      Thermal Monitor 1                                 Supported
      Thermal Monitor 2                                 Not Supported
      Thermal Monitoring                                Not Supported
      Thermal Trip                                      Not Supported
      Voltage ID Control                                Not Supported

    CPUID Features:
      36-bit Page Size Extension                        Supported
      Address Region Registers (ARR)                    Not Supported
      CPL Qualified Debug Store                         Not Supported
      Debug Trace Store                                 Supported
      Debugging Extension                               Supported
      Fast Save & Restore                               Supported
      Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)                  Not Supported
      L1 Context ID                                     Supported
      Local APIC On Chip                                Supported
      Machine Check Architecture (MCA)                  Supported
      Machine Check Exception (MCE)                     Supported
      Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)              Not Supported
      Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)                Supported
      Model Specific Registers (MSR)                    Supported
      Page Attribute Table (PAT)                        Supported
      Page Global Extension                             Supported
      Page Size Extension (PSE)                         Supported
      Pending Break Event                               Supported
      Physical Address Extension (PAE)                  Supported
      Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)      Not Supported
      Self-Snoop                                        Supported
      Time Stamp Counter (TSC)                          Supported
      Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)           Not Supported
      Virtual Mode Extension                            Supported

    CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
      CPUID 00000000                                    00000002-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
      CPUID 00000001                                    00000F27-00010809-00004400-BFEBFBFF
      CPUID 00000002                                    665B5101-00000000-00000000-007B7040
      CPUID 80000000                                    80000004-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000001                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000002                                    20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
      CPUID 80000003                                    286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
      CPUID 80000004                                    20342029-20555043-30382E31-007A4847

    MSR Registers:
      MSR 00000017                                      000A-0000-0000-0000
      MSR 0000002A                                      0000-0000-0000-0000
      MSR 0000002C                                      0000-0000-1210-0012
      MSR 0000008B                                      0000-0037-0000-0000
      MSR 0000019A                                      0000-0000-0000-0008
      MSR 0000019B                                      0000-0000-0000-0000
      MSR 0000019C                                      0000-0000-0000-0000
      MSR 000001A0                                      0000-0000-0000-0089


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    08/26/2002-i845G-LPC47M1-6A69VM3EC-00
      Motherboard Name                                  Unknown

    Front Side Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          Intel NetBurst
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      Real Clock                                        100 MHz (QDR)
      Effective Clock                                   400 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         3200 MB/s

    Memory Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          SDR SDRAM
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      Real Clock                                        133 MHz
      Effective Clock                                   133 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         1067 MB/s

    Chipset Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          Intel Hub Interface
      Bus Width                                         8-bit
      Real Clock                                        67 MHz (QDR)
      Effective Clock                                   267 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         267 MB/s


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Physical Memory:
      Total                                             254 MB
      Used                                              214 MB
      Free                                              39 MB
      Utilization                                       84 %

    Swap Space:
      Total                                             1265 MB
      Used                                              311 MB
      Free                                              954 MB
      Utilization                                       25 %

    Virtual Memory:
      Total                                             1519 MB
      Used                                              526 MB
      Free                                              993 MB
      Utilization                                       35 %

    Physical Address Extension (PAE):
      Supported by Operating System                     Yes
      Supported by CPU                                  Yes
      Active                                            No

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Suggestion                                        Install more system memory to improve applications performance.


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ DIMM1: Micron Tech. 8LSDT3264AG-133B2 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Micron Tech. 8LSDT3264AG-133B2
      Serial Number                                     82069A52h 
      Manufacture Date                                  Week 44 / 2002
      Module Size                                       256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      PC133 (133 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    LVTTL
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 133 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-6  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 100 MHz                                         2.0-2-2-5  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Memory Module Features:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Not Supported
      Auto-Precharge                                    Supported
      Precharge All                                     Supported
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Supported
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Not Supported
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Not Supported
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Not Supported
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Not Supported
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Not Supported
      Differential Clock Input                          Not Supported
      Redundant Row Address                             Not Supported

    Memory Module Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Micron Technology, Inc.
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.micron.com/products/category.jsp?path=/DRAM[/url]


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ North Bridge: Intel Brookdale-G i845GL ]

    North Bridge Properties:
      North Bridge                                      Intel Brookdale-G i845GL
      Revision                                          01
      Package Type                                      760 Pin FC-BGA
      Package Size                                      3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
      Core Voltage                                      1.5 V
      In-Order Queue Depth                              12

    Memory Timings:
      CAS Latency (CL)                                  2T
      RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)                           3T
      RAS Precharge (tRP)                               3T
      RAS Active Time (tRAS)                            6T

    Error Correction:
      ECC                                               Not Supported
      ChipKill ECC                                      Not Supported
      RAID                                              Not Supported
      ECC Scrubbing                                     Not Supported

    Memory Slots:
      DRAM Slot #1                                      256 MB  (PC133 SDRAM)

    Integrated Graphics Controller:
      Graphics Controller Type                          Intel Extreme Graphics
      Graphics Controller Status                        Enabled
      Shared Memory Size                                1 MB

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Intel Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm[/url]
      Driver Download                                   [url]http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm[/url]

  [ South Bridge: Intel 82801DB ICH4 ]

    South Bridge Properties:
      South Bridge                                      Intel 82801DB ICH4
      Revision / Stepping                               81 / A1
      Package Type                                      421 Pin BGA
      Package Size                                      3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
      Core Voltage                                      1.5 V

    AC'97 Audio Controller:
      Audio Controller Type                             Intel 82801DB(M) ICH4
      Codec Name                                        Analog Devices AD1981A
      Codec ID                                          41445372h
      S/PDIF Output                                     Not Supported

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Intel Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm[/url]
      Driver Download                                   [url]http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm[/url]


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    BIOS Properties:
      BIOS Type                                         Award
      Award BIOS Type                                   Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG
      Award BIOS Message                                (BIOS A02)
      System BIOS Date                                  08/26/02
      Video BIOS Date                                   04/09/20

    BIOS Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm[/url]
      BIOS Upgrades                                     [url]http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40[/url]

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Suggestion                                        Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade?  Contact eSupport Today!
      Suggestion                                        System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller ]

    Video Adapter Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
      Adapter String                                    Intel(R) 82845G /GL/GE/PE/GV Controller
      BIOS String                                       Intel Video BIOS
      Chip Type                                         Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
      DAC Type                                          Internal
      Installed Drivers                                 ialmrnt5 (6.14.10.4342)
      Memory Size                                       64 MB

    Video Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Intel Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm[/url]
      Driver Download                                   [url]http://support.intel.com/support/graphics[/url]


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Intel Extreme Graphics                                                            Video Adapter
    Intel Extreme Graphics                                                            3D Accelerator


--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Integrated: Intel 82845G/GL/GV Graphics Controller ]

    Graphics Processor Properties:
      Video Adapter                                     Intel 82845G/GL/GV Graphics Controller
      GPU Code Name                                     Brookdale-G
      PCI Device                                        8086 / 2562
      Bus Type                                          Integrated
      GPU Clock                                         200 MHz
      RAMDAC Clock                                      350 MHz
      Pixel Pipelines                                   1
      TMU Per Pipeline                                  2
      Vertex Shaders                                    Not Supported
      Pixel Shaders                                     Not Supported
      DirectX Hardware Support                          DirectX v6.0
      Pixel Fillrate                                    200 MPixel/s
      Texel Fillrate                                    400 MTexel/s

    Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Intel Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm[/url]
      Driver Download                                   [url]http://support.intel.com/support/graphics[/url]


--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Dell E772c ]

    Monitor Properties:
      Monitor Name                                      Dell E772c
      Monitor ID                                        DELD002
      Model                                             DELL E772c
      Monitor Type                                      17" CRT
      Manufacture Date                                  Week 39 / 2002
      Serial Number                                     6418029P04AT
      Max. Visible Display Size                         32 cm x 24 cm (15.7")
      Picture Aspect Ratio                              4:3
      Horizontal Frequency                              30 - 70 kHz
      Vertical Frequency                                50 - 160 Hz
      Maximum Resolution                                1280 x 1024
      Gamma                                             2.20
      DPMS Mode Support                                 Active-Off

    Supported Video Modes:
      640 x 480                                         135 Hz
      800 x 600                                         110 Hz
      1024 x 768                                        85 Hz
      1152 x 864                                        75 Hz
      1280 x 1024                                       65 Hz

    Monitor Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Dell Computer Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/category.asp?customer_id=19&category_id=4009[/url]
      Driver Download                                   [url]http://support.dell.com[/url]


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Desktop Properties:
      Device Technology                                 Raster Display
      Resolution                                        1152 x 864
      Color Depth                                       32-bit
      Color Planes                                      1
      Font Resolution                                   96 dpi
      Pixel Width / Height                              36 / 36
      Pixel Diagonal                                    51
      Vertical Refresh Rate                             60 Hz
      Desktop Wallpaper                                 C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp

    Desktop Effects:
      Combo-Box Animation                               Enabled
      Drop Shadow Effect                                Enabled
      Flat Menu Effect                                  Enabled
      Font Smoothing                                    Enabled
      Full Window Dragging                              Enabled
      Gradient Window Title Bars                        Enabled
      Hide Menu Access Keys                             Enabled
      Hot Tracking Effect                               Enabled
      Icon Title Wrapping                               Enabled
      List-Box Smooth Scrolling                         Enabled
      Menu Animation                                    Enabled
      Menu Fade Effect                                  Enabled
      Minimize/Restore Animation                        Enabled
      Mouse Cursor Shadow                               Enabled
      Selection Fade Effect                             Enabled
      ShowSounds Accessibility Feature                  Disabled
      ToolTip Animation                                 Enabled
      ToolTip Fade Effect                               Enabled
      Windows Plus! Extension                           Disabled

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Problem                                           At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    \\.\DISPLAY1        Yes  (0,0)          (1152,864)


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    midi-out.0   0001 0066  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
    mixer.0      0001 0068  SoundMAX Digital Audio
    wave-in.0    0001 0065  SoundMAX Digital Audio
    wave-in.1    0001 0050  Modem #0 Line Record
    wave-out.0   0001 0064  SoundMAX Digital Audio
    wave-out.1   0001 0051  Modem #0 Line Playback


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]                                 PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Floppy disk drive ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Floppy disk drive
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          flpydisk.inf

  [ Lexmark USB Mass Storage USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Lexmark USB Mass Storage USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

  [ WDC WD600BB-75CAA0 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WDC WD600BB-75CAA0
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

    Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Western Digital Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products[/url]

  [ _NEC CD-RW NR-9100A ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                _NEC CD-RW NR-9100A
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cdrom.inf

    Optical Drive Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      NEC
      Device Type                                       CD-RW

    Writing Speeds:
      CD-R                                              40x
      CD-RW                                             10x

    Reading Speeds:
      CD-ROM                                            40x

    Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      NEC Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.nec-global.com/prod/index.html[/url]
      Firmware Download                                 [url]http://www.nec.com/global/prod/download.html[/url]

  [ Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
      Driver Date                                       7/2/2001
      Driver Version                                    4.0.1001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich4ide.inf

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF
      Port                                              F000-F00F

  [ Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               14
      Port                                              01F0-01F7
      Port                                              03F6-03F6

  [ Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               15
      Port                                              0170-0177
      Port                                              0376-0376

  [ Standard floppy disk controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard floppy disk controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          fdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      DMA                                               02
      IRQ                                               06
      Port                                              03F0-03F5
      Port                                              03F7-03F7

  [ VAX347S SCSI Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                SCSI/RAID Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          pnpscsi.inf


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    A:                                        Removable Disk                                                                          
    C:                                        Local Disk          NTFS          57207 MB      51106 MB       6101 MB   11 %  9426-94F8
    D:                                        Optical Drive                                                                           
    E:                                        Removable Disk                                                                          


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Drive #1 - WDC WD600BB-75CAA0 (55 GB) ]

    #1 (Active)      NTFS             C:                                              0 MB    57207 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ _NEC CD-RW NR-9100A ]

    Optical Drive Properties:
      Device Description                                _NEC CD-RW NR-9100A
      Manufacturer                                      NEC
      Device Type                                       CD-RW

    Writing Speeds:
      CD-R                                              40x
      CD-RW                                             10x

    Reading Speeds:
      CD-ROM                                            40x

    Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      NEC Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.nec-global.com/prod/index.html[/url]
      Firmware Download                                 [url]http://www.nec.com/global/prod/download.html[/url]


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    00  00  00  Disk Drive               WDC WD60  0BB-75CAA0              
    00  07  00  Host Adapter             atapi                             
    01  00  00  Optical Drive            _NEC CD-  RW NR-9100A             
    01  07  00  Host Adapter             atapi                             


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ WDC WD600BB-75CAA0 (WD-WMA8F1724814) ]

    ATA Device Properties:
      Model ID                                          WDC WD600BB-75CAA0
      Serial Number                                     WD-WMA8F1724814
      Revision                                          16.06V16
      Parameters                                        116257 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 600 bytes per sector
      LBA Sectors                                       117187500
      Buffer                                            2 MB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)
      Multiple Sectors                                  16
      ECC Bytes                                         40
      Max. PIO Transfer Mode                            PIO 4
      Max. UDMA Transfer Mode                           UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
      Active UDMA Transfer Mode                         UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
      Unformatted Capacity                              67055 MB

    ATA Device Features:
      SMART                                             Supported
      Security Mode                                     Not Supported
      Power Management                                  Supported
      Advanced Power Management                         Not Supported
      Write Cache                                       Supported
      Host Protected Area                               Supported
      Power-Up In Standby                               Not Supported
      Automatic Acoustic Management                     Supported
      48-bit LBA                                        Not Supported
      Device Configuration Overlay                      Supported

    ATA Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Western Digital Corporation
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products[/url]


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ WDC WD600BB-75CAA0 (WD-WMA8F1724814) ]

    01  Raw Read Error Rate                  51   200  200           0  OK: Value is normal
    03  Spin Up Time                         21   101  96         4000  OK: Value is normal
    04  Start/Stop Count                     40   98   98         2185  OK: Value is normal
    05  Reallocated Sector Count             140  200  200           0  OK: Value is normal
    07  Seek Error Rate                      51   200  200           0  OK: Value is normal
    09  Power-On Time Count                  0    79   79        15812  OK: Always passing
    0A  Spin Retry Count                     51   100  100           1  OK: Value is normal
    0B  Calibration Retry Count              51   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    0C  Power Cycle Count                    0    98   98         2117  OK: Always passing
    C4  Reallocation Event Count             0    200  200           0  OK: Always passing
    C5  Current Pending Sector Count         0    200  200           0  OK: Always passing
    C6  Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count  0    200  200           0  OK: Always passing
    C7  Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate             0    200  253           0  OK: Always passing
    C8  Write Error Rate                     51   200  200           0  OK: Value is normal


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE ]

    Network Adapter Properties:
      Network Adapter                                   ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
      Interface Type                                    Ethernet
      Hardware Address                                  00-15-96-73-3E-2A
      Connection Name                                   Local Area Connection 2
      Connection Speed                                  12 Mbps
      MTU                                               1500 bytes
      DHCP Lease Obtained                               2/23/2008 5:18:12 PM
      DHCP Lease Expires                                1/18/2038 10:14:07 PM
      Bytes Received                                    128939696 (123.0 MB)
      Bytes Sent                                        3417277 (3.3 MB)

    Network Adapter Addresses:
      IP / Subnet Mask                                  169.254.142.114 / 255.255.0.0
      DHCP                                              255.255.255.255

  [ Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC ]

    Network Adapter Properties:
      Network Adapter                                   Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
      Interface Type                                    Ethernet
      Hardware Address                                  00-C0-A8-8F-42-A0
      Connection Name                                   Local Area Connection
      Connection Speed                                  100 Mbps
      MTU                                               1500 bytes
      DHCP Lease Obtained                               2/24/2008 12:25:37 PM
      DHCP Lease Expires                                2/25/2008 12:25:27 PM
      Bytes Received                                    3375242982 (3218.9 MB)
      Bytes Sent                                        2107989686 (2010.3 MB)

    Network Adapter Addresses:
      IP / Subnet Mask                                  24.161.24.93 / 255.255.240.0
      Gateway                                           24.161.16.1
      DHCP                                              10.94.128.1
      DNS                                               24.29.103.15
      DNS                                               24.29.103.16

    Network Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-1.aspx?lineid=1[/url]
      Driver Download                                   [url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-1.aspx?lineid=1[/url]


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]                                 PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Primary Display Driver ]

    DirectDraw Device Properties:
      DirectDraw Driver Name                            display
      DirectDraw Driver Description                     Primary Display Driver
      Hardware Driver                                   ialmrnt5.dll
      Hardware Description                              Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller

    Direct3D Device Properties:
      Available Local Video Memory                      58284 KB
      Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP)            0 KB
      Rendering Bit Depths                              16, 32
      Z-Buffer Bit Depths                               16, 24
      Min Texture Size                                  1 x 1
      Max Texture Size                                  2048 x 2048
      Vertex Shader Version                             Not Supported
      Pixel Shader Version                              Not Supported

    Direct3D Device Features:
      Additive Texture Blending                         Supported
      AGP Texturing                                     Not Supported
      Anisotropic Filtering                             Supported
      Bilinear Filtering                                Supported
      Cubic Environment Mapping                         Supported
      Cubic Filtering                                   Not Supported
      Decal-Alpha Texture Blending                      Supported
      Decal Texture Blending                            Supported
      Directional Lights                                Not Supported
      DirectX Texture Compression                       Not Supported
      DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression            Not Supported
      Dithering                                         Supported
      Dot3 Texture Blending                             Supported
      Dynamic Textures                                  Not Supported
      Edge Antialiasing                                 Not Supported
      Environmental Bump Mapping                        Not Supported
      Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance            Not Supported
      Factor Alpha Blending                             Supported
      Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal                  Not Supported
      Guard Band                                        Supported
      Hardware Scene Rasterization                      Not Supported
      Hardware Transform & Lighting                     Not Supported
      Legacy Depth Bias                                 Not Supported
      Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments                       Supported
      Mipmapped Cube Textures                           Supported
      Mipmapped Volume Textures                         Not Supported
      Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending                   Supported
      Modulate Texture Blending                         Supported
      Non-Square Textures                               Supported
      N-Patches                                         Not Supported
      Perspective Texture Correction                    Supported
      Point Lights                                      Not Supported
      Point Sampling                                    Supported
      Projective Textures                               Not Supported
      Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines                 Not Supported
      Range-Based Fog                                   Not Supported
      Rectangular & Triangular Patches                  Not Supported
      Rendering In Windowed Mode                        Supported
      Scissor Test                                      Not Supported
      Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias                      Not Supported
      Specular Flat Shading                             Supported
      Specular Gouraud Shading                          Supported
      Specular Phong Shading                            Not Supported
      Spherical Mapping                                 Not Supported
      Spot Lights                                       Not Supported
      Stencil Buffers                                   Supported
      Sub-Pixel Accuracy                                Supported
      Table Fog                                         Supported
      Texture Alpha Blending                            Supported
      Texture Clamping                                  Supported
      Texture Mirroring                                 Supported
      Texture Transparency                              Supported
      Texture Wrapping                                  Supported
      Triangle Culling                                  Not Supported
      Trilinear Filtering                               Supported
      Two-Sided Stencil Test                            Not Supported
      Vertex Alpha Blending                             Supported
      Vertex Fog                                        Supported
      Vertex Tweening                                   Not Supported
      Volume Textures                                   Not Supported
      W-Based Fog                                       Supported
      W-Buffering                                       Supported
      Z-Based Fog                                       Supported
      Z-Bias                                            Supported
      Z-Test                                            Not Supported

    Supported FourCC Codes:
      I420                                              Supported
      IMC1                                              Supported
      IMC2                                              Supported
      IMC3                                              Supported
      IMC4                                              Supported
      IYUV                                              Supported
      UYVY                                              Supported
      VYUY                                              Supported
      YUY2                                              Supported
      YV12                                              Supported
      YVU9                                              Supported
      YVYU                                              Supported

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Problem                                           Hardware Transform & Lighting is not supported. Modern 3D games may require it.


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Primary Sound Driver ]

    DirectSound Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Primary Sound Driver
      Driver Module                                     
      Primary Buffers                                   1
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate           8000 / 48000 Hz
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats                     16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats                   16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Total / Free Sound Buffers                        1 / 0
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers                 1 / 0
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers              1 / 0
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers                     0 / 0
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers              0 / 0
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers           0 / 0

    DirectSound Device Features:
      Certified Driver                                  Yes
      Emulated Device                                   No
      Precise Sample Rate                               Supported
      DirectSound3D                                     Not Supported
      Creative EAX 1.0                                  Not Supported
      Creative EAX 2.0                                  Not Supported
      Creative EAX 3.0                                  Not Supported

  [ SoundMAX Digital Audio ]

    DirectSound Device Properties:
      Device Description                                SoundMAX Digital Audio
      Driver Module                                     smwdm.sys
      Primary Buffers                                   1
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate           8000 / 48000 Hz
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats                     16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats                   16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Total / Free Sound Buffers                        1 / 0
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers                 1 / 0
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers              1 / 0
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers                     0 / 0
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers              0 / 0
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers           0 / 0

    DirectSound Device Features:
      Certified Driver                                  Yes
      Emulated Device                                   No
      Precise Sample Rate                               Supported
      DirectSound3D                                     Not Supported
      Creative EAX 1.0                                  Not Supported
      Creative EAX 2.0                                  Not Supported
      Creative EAX 3.0                                  Not Supported

  [ Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated) ]

    DirectSound Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
      Driver Module                                     WaveOut 1
      Primary Buffers                                   0
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate           0 / 0 Hz
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats                     None
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats                   None
      Total / Free Sound Buffers                        0 / 0
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers                 0 / 0
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers              0 / 0
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers                     0 / 0
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers              0 / 0
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers           0 / 0

    DirectSound Device Features:
      Certified Driver                                  No
      Emulated Device                                   No
      Precise Sample Rate                               Not Supported
      DirectSound3D                                     Not Supported
      Creative EAX 1.0                                  Not Supported
      Creative EAX 2.0                                  Not Supported
      Creative EAX 3.0                                  Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ SoundMAX Digital Audio ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                SoundMAX Digital Audio
      Synthesizer Type                                  Software
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       WDM Multimedia
      Audio Channels                                    2
      MIDI Channels                                     16000
      Voices                                            1000
      Available Memory                                  System Memory

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Not Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Supported

  [ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]
      Synthesizer Type                                  Hardware
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       Windows Multimedia
      MIDI Channels                                     16

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Not Supported

  [ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]
      Synthesizer Type                                  Hardware
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       Windows Multimedia
      MIDI Channels                                     16

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Not Supported

  [ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Microsoft Synthesizer
      Synthesizer Type                                  Software
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       User-Mode Synthesizer
      Audio Channels                                    2
      MIDI Channels                                     16000
      Voices                                            1000
      Available Memory                                  System Memory

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Not Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Mouse ]

    DirectInput Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Mouse
      Device Type                                       Unknown
      Device Subtype                                    Unknown
      Axes                                              3
      Buttons/Keys                                      3

    DirectInput Device Features:
      Emulated Device                                   Yes
      Alias Device                                      No
      Polled Device                                     No
      Polled Data Format                                No
      Attack Force Feedback                             Not Supported
      Deadband Force Feedback                           Not Supported
      Fade Force Feedback                               Not Supported
      Force Feedback                                    Not Supported
      Saturation Force Feedback                         Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients                   Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation                     Not Supported

  [ Keyboard ]

    DirectInput Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Keyboard
      Device Type                                       Unknown
      Device Subtype                                    Unknown
      Buttons/Keys                                      128

    DirectInput Device Features:
      Emulated Device                                   Yes
      Alias Device                                      No
      Polled Device                                     No
      Polled Data Format                                No
      Attack Force Feedback                             Not Supported
      Deadband Force Feedback                           Not Supported
      Fade Force Feedback                               Not Supported
      Force Feedback                                    Not Supported
      Saturation Force Feedback                         Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients                   Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation                     Not Supported

  [  5400 Series ]

    DirectInput Device Properties:
      Device Description                                 5400 Series
      Device Type                                       Unknown
      Device Subtype                                    Unknown

    DirectInput Device Features:
      Emulated Device                                   Yes
      Alias Device                                      No
      Polled Device                                     No
      Polled Data Format                                No
      Attack Force Feedback                             Not Supported
      Deadband Force Feedback                           Not Supported
      Fade Force Feedback                               Not Supported
      Force Feedback                                    Not Supported
      Saturation Force Feedback                         Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients                   Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation                     Not Supported


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Devices ]

    Computer:
      ACPI Uniprocessor PC                              5.1.2600.0

    Disk drives:
      Lexmark USB Mass Storage USB Device               5.1.2535.0
      WDC WD600BB-75CAA0                                5.1.2535.0

    Display adapters:
      Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller   6.14.10.4342

    DVD/CD-ROM drives:
      _NEC CD-RW NR-9100A                               5.1.2535.0

    Floppy disk controllers:
      Standard floppy disk controller                   5.1.2600.0

    Floppy disk drives:
      Floppy disk drive                                 5.1.2600.0

    Human Interface Devices:
      HID-compliant device                              5.1.2600.1106
      USB Human Interface Device                        5.1.2600.1106

    IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
      Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB4.0.1001.0
      Primary IDE Channel                               5.1.2600.1106
      Secondary IDE Channel                             5.1.2600.1106

    Imaging devices:
      Lexmark 5400 Series                               1.0.0.0

    Keyboards:
      Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.1106

    Mice and other pointing devices:
      PS/2 Compatible Mouse                             5.1.2600.0

    Modems:
      BCM V.90 56K Modem                                5.1.2535.0

    Monitors:
      Plug and Play Monitor                             5.1.2001.0

    Network adapters:
      ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE                           5.2.3667.0
      ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
      Direct Parallel                                   5.1.2535.0
      Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC      5.396.530.2001
      Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (IP)                                 5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport     5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (L2TP)                               5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (PPPOE)                              5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (PPTP)                               5.1.2535.0

    Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
      AFD Networking Support Environment                
      Beep                                              
      dmboot                                            
      dmload                                            
      Fips                                              
      Generic Packet Classifier                         
      HTTP                                              
      IntelIde                                          
      IP Network Address Translator                     
      IPSEC driver                                      
      ksecdd                                            
      mnmdd                                             
      mountmgr                                          
      NDIS System Driver                                
      NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol                        
      NDProxy                                           
      NetBios over Tcpip                                
      Null                                              
      OMCI                                              
      PartMgr                                           
      ParVdm                                            
      RDPCDD                                            
      Remote Access Auto Connection Driver              
      Remote Access IP ARP Driver                       
      Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver                    
      TCP/IP Protocol Driver                            
      VgaSave                                           
      VolSnap                                           

    Ports (COM & LPT):
      Communications Port (COM1)                        5.1.2600.0
      Printer Port (LPT1)                               5.1.2600.0

    Printers:
      Lexmark 5400 Series                               

    Processors:
      Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz                 5.1.2600.0

    SCSI and RAID controllers:
      VAX347S SCSI Controller                           5.1.2600.2180

    Sound, video and game controllers:
      Audio Codecs                                      5.1.2535.0
      Legacy Audio Drivers                              5.1.2535.0
      Legacy Video Capture Devices                      5.1.2535.0
      Media Control Devices                             5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device              5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer                 5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver    5.1.2535.0
      SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio                 5.12.1.3508
      Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device                 5.1.2535.0
      Video Codecs                                      5.1.2535.0

    Storage volumes:
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0

    System devices:
      ACPI Fan                                          5.1.2600.0
      ACPI Fixed Feature Button                         5.1.2600.0
      ACPI Power Button                                 5.1.2600.0
      ACPI Thermal Zone                                 5.1.2600.0
      Direct memory access controller                   5.1.2600.0
      Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0  4.0.1001.0
      Intel(R) 82801DB PCI Bridge - 244E                4.0.1001.0
      Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3      4.0.1001.0
      Intel(R) 82845G/GL Processor to I/O Controller 25604.0.1006.0
      ISAPNP Read Data Port                             5.1.2600.0
      Microcode Update Device                           5.1.2600.0
      Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System                   5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver           5.1.2600.2180
      Motherboard resources                             5.1.2600.0
      Motherboard resources                             5.1.2600.0
      Numeric data processor                            5.1.2600.0
      PCI bus                                           5.1.2600.0
      Plug and Play BIOS Extension                      3.47.0.0
      Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator          5.1.2600.0
      Printer Port Logical Interface                    5.1.2600.0
      Programmable interrupt controller                 5.1.2600.0
      System board                                      5.1.2600.0
      System CMOS/real time clock                       5.1.2600.0
      System speaker                                    5.1.2600.0
      System timer                                      5.1.2600.0
      Terminal Server Keyboard Driver                   5.1.2600.0
      Terminal Server Mouse Driver                      5.1.2600.0
      Volume Manager                                    5.1.2600.0

    Universal Serial Bus controllers:
      Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD5.1.2600.0
      Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C24.0.1001.0
      Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C44.0.1001.0
      Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C74.0.1001.0
      USB Composite Device                              5.1.2600.0
      USB Mass Storage Device                           5.1.2600.0
      USB Printing Support                              5.1.2600.0
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.1106
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.1106
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.1106
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.1106

  [ Computer / ACPI Uniprocessor PC ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Uniprocessor PC
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          hal.inf
      Hardware ID                                       acpiapic_up

  [ Disk drives / Lexmark USB Mass Storage USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
```


----------



## ComputerNOoB124 (Feb 25, 2008)

con't:

```
Driver Description                                Lexmark USB Mass Storage USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBSTOR\DiskLexmark_USB_Mass_Storage_200

  [ Disk drives / WDC WD600BB-75CAA0 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WDC WD600BB-75CAA0
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       IDE\DiskWDC_WD600BB-75CAA0______________________16.06V16
      Location Information                              0

  [ Display adapters / Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
      Driver Date                                       6/21/2005
      Driver Version                                    6.14.10.4342
      Driver Provider                                   Intel Corporation
      INF File                                          oem2.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_013D1028&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82845G/GL/GV Graphics Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               16
      Memory                                            000A0000-000BFFFF
      Memory                                            E0000000-E7FFFFFF
      Memory                                            EC100000-EC17FFFF
      Port                                              03B0-03BB
      Port                                              03C0-03DF

  [ DVD/CD-ROM drives / _NEC CD-RW NR-9100A ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                _NEC CD-RW NR-9100A
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cdrom.inf
      Hardware ID                                       IDE\CdRom_NEC_CD-RW_NR-9100A_____________________108A____
      Location Information                              0

  [ Floppy disk controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard floppy disk controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          fdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0700
      PnP Device                                        Floppy Disk Controller

    Device Resources:
      DMA                                               02
      IRQ                                               06
      Port                                              03F0-03F5
      Port                                              03F7-03F7

  [ Floppy disk drives / Floppy disk drive ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Floppy disk drive
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          flpydisk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE

  [ Human Interface Devices / HID-compliant device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                HID-compliant device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          input.inf
      Hardware ID                                       HID\Vid_043d&Pid_00f7&Rev_0001&MI_03

  [ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Human Interface Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          input.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_043d&Pid_00f7&Rev_0001&MI_03
      Location Information                               5400 Series

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
      Driver Date                                       7/2/2001
      Driver Version                                    4.0.1001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich4ide.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_013D1028&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 31, function 1
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82801DB ICH4 - IDE Controller [A-1]

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF
      Port                                              F000-F00F

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       Intel-24cb
      Location Information                              Primary Channel

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               14
      Port                                              01F0-01F7
      Port                                              03F6-03F6

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       Intel-24cb
      Location Information                              Secondary Channel

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               15
      Port                                              0170-0177
      Port                                              0376-0376

  [ Imaging devices / Lexmark 5400 Series ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Lexmark 5400 Series
      Driver Date                                       1/1/2004
      Driver Version                                    1.0.0.0
      Driver Provider                                   Lexmark
      INF File                                          oem3.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_043d&Pid_00f7&Rev_0001&MI_00

  [ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          keyboard.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0303
      PnP Device                                        101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               01
      Port                                              0060-0060
      Port                                              0064-0064

  [ Mice and other pointing devices / PS/2 Compatible Mouse ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PS/2 Compatible Mouse
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          msmouse.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0F13
      PnP Device                                        Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               12

  [ Modems / BCM V.90 56K Modem ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                BCM V.90 56K Modem
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mdmbcmsm.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4212&SUBSYS_00011028&REV_02
      Location Information                              PCI bus 1, device 4, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Broadcom BCM V.90 56k Modem

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               16
      Memory                                            EC000000-EC000FFF
      Port                                              C000-C00F

  [ Monitors / Plug and Play Monitor ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Plug and Play Monitor
      Driver Date                                       6/6/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          monitor.inf
      Hardware ID                                       Monitor\DELD002
      Monitor                                           Dell E772c

  [ Network adapters / ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
      Driver Date                                       8/12/2002
      Driver Version                                    5.2.3667.0
      Driver Provider                                   ARRIS
      INF File                                          oem1.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_09c1&Pid_1337&Rev_0000
      Location Information                              ARRIS RNDIS Adapter

  [ Network adapters / ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE - Packet Scheduler Miniport
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netpsa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pschedmp

  [ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Direct Parallel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_ptiminiport

  [ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.396.530.2001
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrtsnt.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_000113E0&REV_10
      Location Information                              PCI bus 1, device 5, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               17
      Memory                                            EC001000-EC0010FF
      Port                                              C400-C4FF

  [ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netpsa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pschedmp

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (IP)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_ndiswanip

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netpsa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pschedmp

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (L2TP)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_l2tpminiport

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pppoeminiport

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (PPTP)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pptpminiport

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD Networking Support Environment ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                AFD Networking Support Environment

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Beep

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                dmboot

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                dmload

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Fips

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic Packet Classifier

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                HTTP

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IntelIde ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                IntelIde

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                IP Network Address Translator

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                IPSEC driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ksecdd

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mnmdd ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                mnmdd

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                mountmgr

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                NDIS System Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                NDProxy

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                NetBios over Tcpip

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Null

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / OMCI ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                OMCI

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PartMgr

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ParVdm

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                RDPCDD

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Remote Access Auto Connection Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Remote Access IP ARP Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                TCP/IP Protocol Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                VolSnap

  [ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM1) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Communications Port (COM1)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          msports.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0501
      PnP Device                                        16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               04
      Port                                              03F8-03FF

  [ Ports (COM & LPT) / Printer Port (LPT1) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Printer Port (LPT1)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          msports.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0400
      PnP Device                                        Parallel Port

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0378-037F

  [ Printers / Lexmark 5400 Series ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Lexmark 5400 Series
      Driver Date                                       7/24/2006
      Driver Provider                                   Lexmark Inkjet Drivers
      INF File                                          oem4.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBPRINT\Lexmark_5400_SeriesACB7

  [ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz
      Driver Date                                       4/1/2004
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cpu.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_2

  [ SCSI and RAID controllers / VAX347S SCSI Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                SCSI/RAID Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          pnpscsi.inf
      Hardware ID                                       *vax347s

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Audio Codecs
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMACM

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Legacy Audio Drivers
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMDRV

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Legacy Video Capture Devices
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMVCD

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Media Control Devices
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMMCI

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdmaudio.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdmaudio.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdmaudio.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
      Driver Date                                       5/28/2002
      Driver Version                                    5.12.1.3508
      Driver Provider                                   Analog Devices
      INF File                                          oem5.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_013D1028&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 31, function 5
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               17
      Memory                                            EC181000-EC1811FF
      Memory                                            EC182000-EC1820FF
      Port                                              E000-E0FF
      Port                                              E400-E43F

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
      Driver Date                                       1/26/1999
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          modemcsa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MODEMWAVE\HALFDUPLEX

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Video Codecs
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMVID

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ System devices / ACPI Fan ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Fan
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C0B
      PnP Device                                        Fan

  [ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Fixed Feature Button
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\FixedButton

  [ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Power Button
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C0C
      PnP Device                                        Power Button

  [ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Thermal Zone
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\ThermalZone

  [ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Direct memory access controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0200
      PnP Device                                        DMA Controller

    Device Resources:
      DMA                                               04
      Port                                              0000-000F
      Port                                              0080-0090
      Port                                              0094-009F
      Port                                              00C0-00DF

  [ System devices / Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0 
      Driver Date                                       7/2/2001
      Driver Version                                    4.0.1001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich4core.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LPC Bridge [A-1]

  [ System devices / Intel(R) 82801DB PCI Bridge - 244E ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801DB PCI Bridge - 244E
      Driver Date                                       7/2/2001
      Driver Version                                    4.0.1001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich4core.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82801DB I/O Controller Hub 4 (ICH4) [A-1]

  [ System devices / Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3 
      Driver Date                                       7/2/2001
      Driver Version                                    4.0.1001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich4core.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_013D1028&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82801DB ICH4 - SMBus Controller [A-1]

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               11
      Port                                              0500-051F

  [ System devices / Intel(R) 82845G/GL Processor to I/O Controller 2560 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82845G/GL Processor to I/O Controller 2560 
      Driver Date                                       2/1/2002
      Driver Version                                    4.0.1006.0
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          845g.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2560&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82845G/GL/GV Memory Controller Hub [A-1]

  [ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ISAPNP Read Data Port
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0274-0277
      Port                                              0279-0279
      Port                                              0A79-0A79

  [ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microcode Update Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\update

  [ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          acpi.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
      PnP Device                                        ACPI Driver/BIOS

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               09

  [ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\mssmbios

  [ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Motherboard resources
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C02
      PnP Device                                        Motherboard Resources

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0400-04BF

  [ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Motherboard resources
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C02
      PnP Device                                        Motherboard Resources

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0010-001F
      Port                                              0022-003F
      Port                                              0044-005F
      Port                                              0062-0063
      Port                                              0065-006F
      Port                                              0074-007F
      Port                                              0091-0093
      Port                                              00A2-00BF
      Port                                              00E0-00EF
      Port                                              04D0-04D1
      Port                                              0800-087F

  [ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Numeric data processor
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C04
      PnP Device                                        Numeric Data Processor

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               13
      Port                                              00F0-00FF

  [ System devices / PCI bus ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI bus
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0A03
      PnP Device                                        PCI Bus

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            000A0000-000BFFFF
      Memory                                            000C0000-000DFFFF
      Memory                                            0FF00000-FEBFFFFF
      Port                                              0000-0CF7
      Port                                              0D00-FFFF

  [ System devices / Plug and Play BIOS Extension ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Plug and Play BIOS Extension
      Driver Date                                       4/30/2004
      Driver Version                                    3.47.0.0
      Driver Provider                                   Generic
      INF File                                          oem7.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\Vax347b

  [ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\swenum

  [ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Printer Port Logical Interface
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
      Location Information                              LPT1

  [ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Programmable interrupt controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0000
      PnP Device                                        Programmable Interrupt Controller

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0020-0021
      Port                                              00A0-00A1

  [ System devices / System board ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System board
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C01
      PnP Device                                        System Board Extension

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            00000000-0009FFFF
      Memory                                            000CC000-000CFFFF
      Memory                                            000E0000-000EFFFF
      Memory                                            000F0000-000F7FFF
      Memory                                            000F8000-000FBFFF
      Memory                                            000FC000-000FFFFF
      Memory                                            00100000-0FEEFFFF
      Memory                                            0FEF0000-0FEFFFFF
      Memory                                            FEC00000-FEC00FFF
      Memory                                            FEE00000-FEE00FFF
      Memory                                            FFB00000-FFBFFFFF
      Memory                                            FFF00000-FFFFFFFF

  [ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System CMOS/real time clock
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0B00
      PnP Device                                        Real-Time Clock

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               08
      Port                                              0070-0073

  [ System devices / System speaker ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System speaker
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0800
      PnP Device                                        PC Speaker

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0061-0061

  [ System devices / System timer ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System timer
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0100
      PnP Device                                        System Timer

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               00
      Port                                              0040-0043

  [ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\RDP_KBD

  [ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Terminal Server Mouse Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\RDP_MOU

  [ System devices / Volume Manager ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Volume Manager
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\FTDISK

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
      Driver Date                                       6/1/2002
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_013D1028&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               23
      Memory                                            EC180000-EC1803FF

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 
      Driver Date                                       7/2/2001
      Driver Version                                    4.0.1001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich4usb.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_013D1028&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               16
      Port                                              D800-D81F

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4 
      Driver Date                                       7/2/2001
      Driver Version                                    4.0.1001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich4usb.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_013D1028&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               19
      Port                                              D000-D01F

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 
      Driver Date                                       7/2/2001
      Driver Version                                    4.0.1001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich4usb.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_013D1028&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2
      PCI Device                                        Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               18
      Port                                              D400-D41F

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Composite Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Composite Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usb.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_043d&Pid_00f7&Rev_0001
      Location Information                               5400 Series

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Mass Storage Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbstor.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_043d&Pid_00f7&Rev_0001&MI_02
      Location Information                               5400 Series

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Printing Support ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Printing Support
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbprint.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_043d&Pid_00f7&Rev_0001&MI_01

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24C4&REV0001

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24C7&REV0001

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID24CD&REV0001

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.1106
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24C2&REV0001


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    PCI Devices:
      Bus 1, Device 4, Function 0                       Broadcom BCM V.90 56k Modem
      Bus 0, Device 30, Function 0                      Intel 82801DB I/O Controller Hub 4 (ICH4) [A-1]
      Bus 0, Device 31, Function 5                      Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]
      Bus 0, Device 29, Function 7                      Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
      Bus 0, Device 31, Function 1                      Intel 82801DB ICH4 - IDE Controller [A-1]
      Bus 0, Device 31, Function 0                      Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LPC Bridge [A-1]
      Bus 0, Device 31, Function 3                      Intel 82801DB ICH4 - SMBus Controller [A-1]
      Bus 0, Device 29, Function 0                      Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      Bus 0, Device 29, Function 1                      Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      Bus 0, Device 29, Function 2                      Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      Bus 0, Device 2, Function 0                       Intel 82845G/GL/GV Graphics Controller
      Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0                       Intel 82845G/GL/GV Memory Controller Hub [A-1]
      Bus 1, Device 5, Function 0                       Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

    PnP Devices:
      PNP0303                                           101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard
      PNP0501                                           16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
      PNP0C08                                           ACPI Driver/BIOS
      FIXEDBUTTON                                       ACPI Fixed Feature Button
      THERMALZONE                                       ACPI Thermal Zone
      PNP0200                                           DMA Controller
      PNP0C0B                                           Fan
      PNP0700                                           Floppy Disk Controller
      GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_2              Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz
      PNP0F13                                           Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse
      PNP0C02                                           Motherboard Resources
      PNP0C02                                           Motherboard Resources
      PNP0C04                                           Numeric Data Processor
      PNP0400                                           Parallel Port
      PNP0800                                           PC Speaker
      PNP0A03                                           PCI Bus
      PNP0C0C                                           Power Button
      PNP0000                                           Programmable Interrupt Controller
      PNP0B00                                           Real-Time Clock
      PNP0C01                                           System Board Extension
      PNP0100                                           System Timer

    LPT PnP Devices:
      MICROSOFTRAWPORT                                  Printer Port Logical Interface

    USB Devices:
      09C1 1337                                         ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
      043D 00F7                                         Lexmark 5400 Series
      043D 00F7                                         USB Composite Device
      043D 00F7                                         USB Human Interface Device
      043D 00F7                                         USB Mass Storage Device
      043D 00F7                                         USB Printing Support

    Ports:
      COM1                                              Communications Port (COM1)
      LPT1                                              Printer Port (LPT1)


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Broadcom BCM V.90 56k Modem ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Broadcom BCM V.90 56k Modem
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           1 / 4 / 0
      Device ID                                         14E4-4212
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-0001
      Device Class                                      0703 (Communications Controller)
      Revision                                          02
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82801DB I/O Controller Hub 4 (ICH4) [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82801DB I/O Controller Hub 4 (ICH4) [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 30 / 0
      Device ID                                         8086-244E
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          81
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 31 / 5
      Device ID                                         8086-24C5
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-013D
      Device Class                                      0401 (Audio Device)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 29 / 7
      Device ID                                         8086-24CD
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-013D
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - IDE Controller [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82801DB ICH4 - IDE Controller [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 31 / 1
      Device ID                                         8086-24CB
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-013D
      Device Class                                      0101 (IDE Controller)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LPC Bridge [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LPC Bridge [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 31 / 0
      Device ID                                         8086-24C0
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - SMBus Controller [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82801DB ICH4 - SMBus Controller [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 31 / 3
      Device ID                                         8086-24C3
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-013D
      Device Class                                      0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

  [ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 29 / 0
      Device ID                                         8086-24C2
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-013D
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 29 / 1
      Device ID                                         8086-24C4
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-013D
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 29 / 2
      Device ID                                         8086-24C7
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-013D
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82845G/GL/GV Graphics Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82845G/GL/GV Graphics Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 2 / 0
      Device ID                                         8086-2562
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-013D
      Device Class                                      0300 (VGA Display Controller)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Intel 82845G/GL/GV Memory Controller Hub [A-1] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Intel 82845G/GL/GV Memory Controller Hub [A-1]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 0 / 0
      Device ID                                         8086-2560
      Subsystem ID                                      1028-013D
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           1 / 5 / 0
      Device ID                                         10EC-8139
      Subsystem ID                                      13E0-0001
      Device Class                                      0200 (Ethernet Controller)
      Revision                                          10
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    DMA 02                       Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    DMA 04                       Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    IRQ 00                       Exclusive             System timer
    IRQ 01                       Exclusive             Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
    IRQ 04                       Exclusive             Communications Port (COM1)
    IRQ 06                       Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    IRQ 08                       Exclusive             System CMOS/real time clock
    IRQ 09                       Shared                Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
    IRQ 11                       Shared                Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
    IRQ 12                       Exclusive             PS/2 Compatible Mouse
    IRQ 13                       Exclusive             Numeric data processor
    IRQ 14                       Exclusive             Primary IDE Channel
    IRQ 15                       Exclusive             Secondary IDE Channel
    IRQ 16                       Shared                BCM V.90 56K Modem
    IRQ 16                       Shared                Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
    IRQ 16                       Shared                Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
    IRQ 17                       Shared                Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
    IRQ 17                       Shared                SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
    IRQ 18                       Shared                Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7
    IRQ 19                       Shared                Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
    IRQ 23                       Shared                Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
    Memory 00000000-0009FFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF     Shared                PCI bus
    Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF     Shared                Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
    Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF     Shared                PCI bus
    Memory 000CC000-000CFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000E0000-000EFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000F0000-000F7FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000F8000-000FBFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 00100000-0FEEFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 0FEF0000-0FEFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 0FF00000-FEBFFFFF     Shared                PCI bus
    Memory E0000000-E7FFFFFF     Exclusive             Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
    Memory EC000000-EC000FFF     Exclusive             BCM V.90 56K Modem
    Memory EC001000-EC0010FF     Exclusive             Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
    Memory EC100000-EC17FFFF     Exclusive             Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
    Memory EC180000-EC1803FF     Exclusive             Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
    Memory EC181000-EC1811FF     Exclusive             SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
    Memory EC182000-EC1820FF     Exclusive             SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
    Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF     Exclusive             Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
    Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory FFB00000-FFBFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory FFF00000-FFFFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Port 0000-000F               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 0000-0CF7               Shared                PCI bus
    Port 0010-001F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0020-0021               Exclusive             Programmable interrupt controller
    Port 0022-003F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0040-0043               Exclusive             System timer
    Port 0044-005F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0060-0060               Exclusive             Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
    Port 0061-0061               Exclusive             System speaker
    Port 0062-0063               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0064-0064               Exclusive             Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
    Port 0065-006F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0070-0073               Exclusive             System CMOS/real time clock
    Port 0074-007F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0080-0090               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 0091-0093               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0094-009F               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 00A0-00A1               Exclusive             Programmable interrupt controller
    Port 00A2-00BF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 00C0-00DF               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 00E0-00EF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 00F0-00FF               Exclusive             Numeric data processor
    Port 0170-0177               Exclusive             Secondary IDE Channel
    Port 01F0-01F7               Exclusive             Primary IDE Channel
    Port 0274-0277               Exclusive             ISAPNP Read Data Port
    Port 0279-0279               Exclusive             ISAPNP Read Data Port
    Port 0376-0376               Exclusive             Secondary IDE Channel
    Port 0378-037F               Exclusive             Printer Port (LPT1)
    Port 03B0-03BB               Shared                Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
    Port 03C0-03DF               Shared                Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
    Port 03F0-03F5               Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    Port 03F6-03F6               Exclusive             Primary IDE Channel
    Port 03F7-03F7               Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    Port 03F8-03FF               Exclusive             Communications Port (COM1)
    Port 0400-04BF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 04D0-04D1               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0500-051F               Undetermined          Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
    Port 0800-087F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0A79-0A79               Exclusive             ISAPNP Read Data Port
    Port 0D00-FFFF               Shared                PCI bus
    Port C000-C00F               Exclusive             BCM V.90 56K Modem
    Port C400-C4FF               Exclusive             Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
    Port D000-D01F               Exclusive             Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
    Port D400-D41F               Exclusive             Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7
    Port D800-D81F               Exclusive             Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
    Port E000-E0FF               Exclusive             SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
    Port E400-E43F               Exclusive             SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
    Port F000-F00F               Exclusive             Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB


--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

    Keyboard Properties:
      Keyboard Name                                     Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Keyboard Type                                     IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
      Keyboard Layout                                   US
      ANSI Code Page                                    1252 - Western European (Windows)
      OEM Code Page                                     437
      Repeat Delay                                      1
      Repeat Rate                                       31

  [ PS/2 Compatible Mouse ]

    Mouse Properties:
      Mouse Name                                        PS/2 Compatible Mouse
      Mouse Buttons                                     3
      Mouse Hand                                        Right
      Pointer Speed                                     1
      Double-Click Time                                 500 msec
      X/Y Threshold                                     6 / 10
      Wheel Scroll Lines                                3

    Mouse Features:
      Active Window Tracking                            Disabled
      ClickLock                                         Disabled
      Hide Pointer While Typing                         Enabled
      Mouse Wheel                                       Present
      Move Pointer To Default Button                    Disabled
      Pointer Trails                                    Disabled
      Sonar                                             Disabled


--------[ Printers ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Fax Lexmark 5400 Series ]

    Printer Properties:
      Printer Name                                      Fax Lexmark 5400 Series
      Default Printer                                   No
      Share Point                                       Not shared
      Printer Port                                      Fax Lexmark 5400 Series
      Printer Driver                                    Fax Lexmark 5400 Series Printer (v5.00)
      Device Name                                       Fax Lexmark 5400 Series
      Print Processor                                   WinPrint
      Separator Page                                    None
      Availability                                      Always
      Priority                                          1
      Print Jobs Queued                                 0
      Status                                            Unknown

    Paper Properties:
      Paper Size                                        Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
      Orientation                                       Portrait
      Print Quality                                     200 dpi Color

    Printer Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Lexmark International
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.lexmark.com/US/products/products_supplies/1,1228,fDE=,00.html[/url]

  [ Lexmark 5400 Series (Default) ]

    Printer Properties:
      Printer Name                                      Lexmark 5400 Series
      Default Printer                                   Yes
      Share Point                                       Not shared
      Printer Port                                      USB001
      Printer Driver                                    Lexmark 5400 Series (v164.236)
      Device Name                                       Lexmark 5400 Series
      Print Processor                                   Lexmark 5400 Series Print Processor
      Separator Page                                    None
      Availability                                      Always
      Priority                                          1
      Print Jobs Queued                                 0
      Status                                            Unknown

    Paper Properties:
      Paper Size                                        Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
      Orientation                                       Portrait
      Print Quality                                     600 dpi Color

    Printer Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Lexmark International
      Product Information                               [url]http://www.lexmark.com/US/products/products_supplies/1,1228,fDE=,00.html[/url]


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  Intel 82845G/GL/GV Memory Controller Hub [A-1]
```


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

ComputerNOoB124 , next time post is as an attachment as a text file. Or simply post the make and model of the pc.

Now your computer is a dell 2400 with only a pentium 4 2.4ghz , 256mb of ram , 55gb hard drvie (which only has 6 gigs left btw) , and apparently no video card. Your computer doesn't meet any of the MINIMUM requirements. I would suggest a new computer as its not worth it to upgrade your current one. Sorry to say it but your computer would need a new everything to play this game.


----------



## ComputerNOoB124 (Feb 25, 2008)

ty for info emu, sry about the super post, atleast i can get some of my memory back lol thanks again


----------



## deindar (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey all! I'm havin the same problem, 

Toshiba Laptp
Satellite A105-S2716 System Unit
Intel (R) Pentium (R) M
processor 1.73 GHz
1.73 GHz, .99 GB of RAM

Also, if this is upgradable, what would be the minimum video to fulfill:

128MB 3d Hardware Accelerated card required-100% DirectX 9.0c compatible and latest drivers (NVIDIA GeForce 6600+ / ATI Radeon 9800 Pro+)

Thanks!!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf deindar, your laptops video is not upgradeable.


----------



## branch (Feb 27, 2008)

I have the same problem and I will post my system specs,...

I have a Aspire 7720Z laptop with:

Intel Pentium dual-core processor T2310 (1.46 GHZ, 533 MHz Fsb, 1MB L2 cache)
Up to 358 MB Mobile Intel Graphics Media accelerator X3100
2GB DDR2
160GB HDD
DVD super Multi double layer
802.11b/g WLAN

and the problem just sucks because this laptop is only 4 months old or so :s

anyway I hope you can solve my problem


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf branch, you videocard isnt upgradeable or removeable . And remember just because something is new it doesn't mean it will play it. And stop trying to use laptops for games people!


----------



## buzzyal (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi. same problem. Please let me know what can I do enable to fix this problem! thank you!!

I have a HP Pavilion dv1000 Speical Edition running on XP Professional

- Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
- Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset)


Thank you!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf buzzyal. Your laptop doesn't meet any of the minimum requirements for the game , and the video card is not upgradeable or removable. In order to fix the problem you need to locate or buy a computer that meets at least the minimum requirements for the game.


----------



## sunset612003 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello - I'm having the same problem trying to run this game for my son. We have an HP, 512 MB, 1600 GB running MS Windows XP Home Edition, service pack 2, Intel Pentium 4 516,2933 MHz - 

Video Adapter - Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910 GL express chipset (128 MB)
3D Accelerator - Intel GMA 900
Audio Adapter - Intel 82801FB 1CH6 - High Def Audio Controller

I have only 1% free disk space according to Everest so would you have any suggestions on adding additional disk space as well?

Thanks,


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf sunset612003. Please post the actual model hp you have so we can determin what card it supports. Your computer will need a video card , needs more ram too.

As for your hdd, delete some stuff or buy another hdd.


----------



## InItToWinIt (May 20, 2009)

Hello, Like many of these other users I have this darn UBYTE4N Vertex Data Error.


You Have: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family (Intel(R) GMA 3100) FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. Upgrade to a more powerful video card will make all your applications look better. Click the 'We Recommend' button to see some great options. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 320 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - No 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 0.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0 

that's what I got from Can You RUN It?.

Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001)
System Model: Inspirion 530s
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 3060MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 10.

--I'm So Confused!!-- Lol.


----------



## felipe2pac (May 20, 2009)

I got a graphics card Itel GMA 950...
DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E7400, 2800 MHz (10.5 x 267)
4 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM


----------



## felipe2pac (May 20, 2009)

Have the same problem iwth vertex...


----------



## felipe2pac (May 20, 2009)

Any good graphics suggestion?

Thanks.


----------



## InItToWinIt (May 20, 2009)

Did I poost my info correctly? Or am I missing somthing? Lol.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Both of you guys are gointo have to buy a new PSU to power a new graphics card


----------



## InItToWinIt (May 20, 2009)

Can't find a download link, ANYWHERE D: ?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

a download link for what?

Your hardware is incapable of playing COD 4

@InItToWinIt
With the Dell Inspiron 530s you need a new case, PSU and graphics card. You can get all this below $250 for a pretty decent setup.

@felipe2pac
I need to know what your computer is (is it custom and what case PSU, motherboard.


----------



## InItToWinIt (May 20, 2009)

Oh, This Sadden's me deeply ):


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

next time you buy a computer please pay attention to the specs and not the marketing terms. I'm not trying to be offensive or patronizing or anything, I just Hate seeing people buying something that doesn't suit their needs.


----------



## InItToWinIt (May 20, 2009)

It wasen't me, both of these [The game and the Computer were gifts, lol.]


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well then I think it might be a good time to spend money on these to make them gaming worthy. 

Are you willing to spend money on them?

If you are I can direct you forward to the next step which is checking if the parts would fit in a new case and other compatibilities.


----------



## mumbaki (May 22, 2009)

please help me solve my problem with this stuff *UBYTE4N*


MOBILE INTER(R) 951GM/GMS, 910GML EXPRESS CHIPSET FAMILY

MODEL ACER TRAVELMATE 2413NLC


TNX.ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That laptop appears to not have any gpu upgrade options. Afraid your outa luck with that machine.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

@mumbaki

yep emosun is right, you should think about buying a desktop computer for gaming an consult the build section for making a computer


----------



## acer9010 (May 25, 2009)

i have the same problem having to do with the UBYTE4N vertex data and i have an ACER ASPIRE5710-6061


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

it has a mobile intel graphics card chipset 050.

You'll have to buy a deskto or a gaming laptop with a dedicated graphics card 8600 or higher


----------



## tibor5000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey there, great forum! I also have the same problem.. Wondering if my card/driver can be upgraded? I'm quite a bit of a Noob so sorry if I post the wrong info...

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/5/2011, 21:01:43
Machine name: ~unimportant~
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Compaq-Presario
System Model: GX618AA-ABA SR5350F
BIOS: BIOS Date: 11/20/07 20:30:00 Ver: 5.18
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 2378MB used, 1938MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_2A59103C&REV_02
Display Memory: 256 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 256 MB
Current Mode: 1152 x 864 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1461 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/25/2008 18:44:28, 3301376 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-3976-530AA3C2CA35}

can't locate GPU info... I think.. please help. Thanks again for the awesome support!

edit- sorry for posting in such an old thread, was to impatient to notice, sorry again.


----------



## Rilwan76 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had the same problem and i solved it. i'll show u how 2 solve that problem.
1. Download the " *corrector error ubyte4n vertex data* " from the google. 
2. After downloading open the " *corrector error ubyte4n vertex data* " folder and copy the "d3d8.dll , d3d9.dll" and paste into the COD4 folder. 
3. After Run the *"Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare"*. It will work.:thumb:


----------

